# MISC | Commuter Rail Capital of the World



## Jue (Mar 28, 2003)

hydrogen said:


> Thank you for making the distinction. ChicagoSkyline's ignorance and bravado in no way represent that of most Chicago forumers here at SSC.


Oh, I knew that all along.  It's a pity the threads make Chicago's rail network look bad, when it really isn't. I loved the place, even with 20 inches of snow, save for how people didn't let me put ketchup on hot dogs.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

@hydrogen
I already said Tokyo is without a sweat the "commuter" rail capital of the world!
Is that so hard for you to grasp the concept?
I am only posting the Chicago commuter rails to show on this thread. Is that so hard to face? 
You are very welcome to post some of the most mind boggling images of tokyo commuter rails or maps or whatever that is related to commuter rail, I really love to check them out!
Particular from Paris, London and Moscow!
:cheers:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Jue said:


> Oh, I knew that all along.  It's a pity the threads make Chicago's rail network look bad, when it really isn't. I loved the place, even with 20 inches of snow, save for how people didn't let me put ketchup on hot dogs.


Hey Jue, just exactly is that you mean by saying, "It's a pity the threads make Chicago's rail network look bad, when it really isn't."?
Making chicago rail network look bad by showing maps and pics in which, you wouldn't even have a chance to ride them yourself? Please, I am really flatter at your comment!


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> @hydrogen
> I already said Tokyo is without a sweat the "commuter" rail capital of the world!
> Is that so hard for you to grasp the concept?


Why would it be considering I cited statistics proving that Tokyo is the commuter king of the world? And considering that you posted CTA maps, I'm inclined to believe that you don't even know what commuter rail even is.



> I am only posting the Chicago commuter rails to show on this thread. Is that so hard to face?


I've been here long enough to know that you start threads as a pretext to flaunt Chicago. I've seen it over and over again. For example, your thread on the largest rail yard was an excuse to post that photo of Chicago showing the massive north-south extent of the skyline. I'm not stupid.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

^^^
Stalker, that is all I can say!
Why are you here then?
I didn't make a thread to ask for your opinion about my personality!
Please read the thread title before you bashing on someone, thanks!
BTW, I don't know you!


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

T O K Y O

Millions of people commute from the surrounding suburbs/exurbs of Yokohama, Saitima, etc. Plus inner city rail service too to compliment the already-complex subway system.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> ^^^
> Stalker, that is all I can say!
> Why are you here then?
> I didn't make a thread to ask for your opinion about my personality!
> ...


I'm here to counteract the ignorance and idiocy you've been spreading about Chicago's rail system.


----------



## Vapour (Jul 31, 2002)

Wasn't this already discussed in the previous rail capital thread?

Also, I wonder why Osaka-Kobe-Kyoto is ignored by almost everyone. According to this report (in English), it is easily the world's second busiest rail system; even Nagoya seems to be busier than some of the examples you're providing.

http://www.publicpurpose.com/ut-crintl.pdf


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Vapour said:


> Wasn't this already discussed in the previous rail capital thread?
> 
> Also, I wonder why Osaka-Kobe-Kyoto is ignored by almost everyone. According to this report (in English), it is easily the world's second busiest rail system; even Nagoya seems to be busier than some of the examples you're providing.
> 
> http://www.publicpurpose.com/ut-crintl.pdf


Oh yea, I remember that link, thank again btw!
I would think that some of the cities in Japan also have more extensive commuter rail network than the european cities. Can you show us some Osaka, Kobe, Soppro and Nagoya's commuter rail maps! :cheers:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

hydrogen said:


> I'm here to counteract the ignorance and idiocy you've been spreading about Chicago's rail system.


Thanks for making chicago looks bad,bud!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

lotrfan55345 said:


> T O K Y O
> 
> Millions of people commute from the surrounding suburbs/exurbs of Yokohama, Saitima, etc. Plus inner city rail service too to compliment the already-complex subway system.


Oh, can someone from Tokyo or Japan post Tokyo's commuter rail network maps like from metro to suburban routes, thanks!


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> Thanks for making chicago looks bad,bud!


You do that just fine on your own.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

hydrogen said:


> You do that just fine on your own.


At least we can agree to each other, peace!


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> At least we can agree to each other, peace!


I wasn't agreeing with you. Are you that dense? Perhaps... You'd start a "Which City has the Best Sidewalks" thread if it meant you could post photos of Chicago's skyline. Keep doing us the disservice of maintaining your presence at this forum, ChicagoSkyline. *cheers"


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

hydrogen said:


> I wasn't agreeing with you. Are you that dense? Perhaps... You'd start a "Which City has the Best Sidewalks" thread if it meant you could post photos of Chicago's skyline. Keep doing us the disservice of maintaining your presence at this forum, ChicagoSkyline. *cheers"


LOL, I didn't thought of that! Maybe you can create one that you just mentioned!


----------



## Vapour (Jul 31, 2002)

This map was made by FMV:


----------



## Vapour (Jul 31, 2002)

Also by FMV:

Osaka-Kobe-Kyoto










Nagoya


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

^^^ Thanks Vapour, much appreciated! Tokyo is really well deserving for the commuter rail capital of the world and so are osaka, kobe and kyoto! :runaway:
and nagoya as well, some really complex commuter network!


----------



## AG (Sep 12, 2002)

It's not Tokyo, it's Osaka.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Vapour, How are the riderships in Osaka-Kobe-Kyoto and Nagoya stacks up to Tokyo?
Which city do you think has the most advance and complex commuter systems and networks in Japan?


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, Tokyo is higher, I just checked the ridership.

20 million, subway included. That is quite amazing. 

Paris is only 4.1 million.

So..

1) Tokyo
2) Mumbai
3) NYC
4) Paris
5) London


and yes, it is for all days, weekends included.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

I think I read somewhere that Zürich has the most commuter rails per citicen.

Of course the city itself is much smaller as the cities mentioned earlier.


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

the Nigel Effect said:


> Yes, Tokyo is higher, I just checked the ridership.
> 
> 20 million, subway included. That is quite amazing.
> 
> ...



What's about Moscow?


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

the Nigel Effect said:


> Paris is only 4.1 million.


but Paris number are wrong
4.1 million par average day (all day week include) It is only for the subway and Paris has aslo RER and suburban trains
Paris railways system it is 6.6 million passengers per average day (all days week end include)

But RER and suburban train are not very used the week ends.

EDIT : Those number don't include Paris light rail system


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

minato ku said:


> Tuberman Only 6 at 7 million passenger per day in entire U.K
> It is not a bit low. hno:


Crap, isn't it? The Tube accounts for more than half of the daily railway journies in the UK and has 4 million/day, so it follows that the mainline railways manage less than 4 million. Therefore 8 million maximum.

Of the 4-ish million mainline journies I'd expect a very large proportion to be in the London / SE England area, leaving very little for the rest of the UK.

Fortunately mainline rail ridership is growing quite healthily.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Like London 
The majority of passengers transported by train in France are in Paris
but we have some other big cities with a good subways system
Like your data It is per average workdays

Paris metro : 5 million
RER : 3.5 million 
Suburban train : 1-1.5 million (Estimation Suburban train are not very used the week ends the real number should be higher)

About 11-12 million for all France (Per average weekday)
Intercities main lines are not include.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

I know that Hamburg can't compete here, but maybe these data can be used to make an ultimate ranking list.
According to the Hamburg Transport authority (HVV) there are 27 rapid transit rail lines. Out of these are 3 U-Bahn (metro) lines, 6 S-Bahn (commuter rail acting like a metro) and the rest regional rail lines. All 27 lines transported 438 million passengers in the year 2005. Out of these 177 million (or 485,000 daily) are accounted for the U-Bahn. The remaining 261 million transported by the other 24 lines result in 715,000 passengers per day. Out of these are ca. 500,000 accounted for the S-Bahn.

So you get the following numbers:
all lines: 1.2 million
commuter lines (incl. S-Bahn): 715,000
commuter lines (excl. S-Bahn): 215,000

The problem however with the Hamburg U-Bahn and S-Bahn is that they share a lot of the same characteristics. Some branches of the U-Bahn could be easily seen as commuter rail while the central parts of the S-Bahn network are used like a metro. The same problem applies to the rapid transit network of Berlin.


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

Tubeman said:


> Crap, isn't it? The Tube accounts for more than half of the daily railway journies in the UK and has 4 million/day, so it follows that the mainline railways manage less than 4 million. Therefore 8 million maximum.
> 
> Of the 4-ish million mainline journies I'd expect a very large proportion to be in the London / SE England area, leaving very little for the rest of the UK.
> 
> Fortunately mainline rail ridership is growing quite healthily.


The Tube has only 4 million/day? I thought it has 7 million/day.


----------



## elfabyanos (Jun 18, 2006)

I thought the tube had 1Billion/year, which is under 3mil/day?


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Of course Tuberman data are by average *Workday*.
It is a better for show the real traffic in trains because the weekend traffic is much lower.

Exemple the busiest line in the Europe (Russia exclude) is the RER A in Paris. with around 300 million passengers. It is managed by two compagnies RATP and Sncf (272 million passenger in the RATP section only in 2004 _Dont forget that the traffic growing_ ) RATP section = 2/3 of the size RER A but it is more 2/3 of passengers because this section include central Paris.
It is about 820,000 passengers per average day, but it is more than 1,100,000 passengers per average *workday*

It is why Tube has 4 million passengers per workday but less than 3 million per day.


----------



## elfabyanos (Jun 18, 2006)

^^ Aah I see.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

elfabyanos said:


> I thought the tube had 1Billion/year, which is under 3mil/day?



We just had out first 4 million+ day, so on average it's less taking weekends into account. We'll surely beat the 1 billion mark handsomely this year though.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Suica*

I am usable by a train, a subway, a bus, a taxi, shopping.








Technology during an experiment
Rings/floor LED








Floor generation


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

I think this has to be Tokyo without a doubt.

And for Gods sake.....can I just apologize for ChicagoSkyline - how freaking embarassing for everyone from Chicago. It's almost impressive how easily he can completely ruin almost any thread...


----------



## marrio415 (Jun 18, 2006)

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/assets/downloads/lon_con.pdf 

^^ Paste and copy and click go this is the link to show you londons railway and underground network.

And tell me it aint the biggest ok passenger wise no but miles of track maybe


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

wt abt guangzhou, in the chinese new yr, it moved 30millions ppl out in afew days by train, no city in the world can do that


----------



## westender (Mar 17, 2007)

London, they do have the world's oldest metro. London has more than just the Tube. Thousands of mainline National Rail services transport commuters in and out of the metropolis every day. The whole of London is criss-crossed by rail. Including London Underground, mainline railways and tram links. Since the Tube mostly serves the north side of the Thames, to help improve the south side, the national rail services that serve the suburbs on the south side run by private rail companies, are being converted to metro style services. A new rail orbital rail link will have a new form of Underground trains operating on it - Overground trains. Overground is the brand name. House and job advertisments always indicate what Travel Card zone, or nearest tube or national rail stations or even tube lines. When I lived there, people who choose to live near particular tube lines. 

Westender


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

DonQui said:


> :crazy:
> 
> 1)Tokyo
> 2)London
> ...


Sydney? How did you come to that conclusion? There are countless cities with larger commuter networks and higher passenger counts. Frankfurt alone has a commuter network 5 times larger than the whole of Sydney's "City Rail" which also includes the Newcastle and Wollongong networks (over 200km apart)


----------



## westender (Mar 17, 2007)

Justme said:


> Sydney? How did you come to that conclusion? There are countless cities with larger commuter networks and higher passenger counts. Frankfurt alone has a commuter network 5 times larger than the whole of Sydney's "City Rail" which also includes the Newcastle and Wollongong networks (over 200km apart)


Newcastle and Woolongong are not separate networks from Sydney. They are all part of the Sydney based CityRail network which currently has 2000km of track with 302 stations. And the network is growing with a new tracks, tunnels and stations either currently being constructed or planned for the future. Sydney has one of the largest fleets of double decker trains in the world. Playing the roles of both urban, suburban, inter-city and inter-regional, CityRail has been described as one of the most complex rail networks in the world. With the current Clearways program, 14 rail routes will in a couple of years be reshaped into 5 clearways or rail routes. But I my self would not class Sydney as being among the best rail commuter cities in the world. It's not exactly the busiest network and dosn't cover huge portions of Sydney suburbia. 

Westender


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

westender said:


> Newcastle and Woolongong are not separate networks from Sydney. They are all part of the Sydney based CityRail network which currently has 2000km of track with 302 stations. .
> 
> Westender


Route-mileage?


----------

